# Alexandria, VA Player search



## MarauderX (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey, we could use another player, _possibly_ two, in our group of 4 players and 1 DM (me).  We play every other Tuesday, and play a very slightly altered 3.5E game at my place.  Our next game is on the 27th.  The players are all at 3rd level, and so far no one has died, though there have been close calls.  Reply in this thread if you want to learn more or if you want to see the campaign 'rules'.  And if you are really interested, you can read our story hour & more.  

<--- Plus you get to meet terror-kitten.


----------



## SCTrojanX (Apr 16, 2004)

Ok, pretty sure I sent you an email but thought I'd respond on your thread so it's easier to find. 

We've gotten like so many responses that we are now swamped with games! Since my wife would really prefer to keep this a weekend thing and we have a chance at another group for that, I think it would only be me joining your group. 

However, I'm completely interested. I'm so psyched for gaming that playing a few games would be fun. 

See me an email at sctrojanx@yahoo.com to let me know any more info. I've read some of your campaign stuff on the other threads and it sounds cool.


----------



## MarauderX (Apr 16, 2004)

Just sent you an email, SCTrojanX.  If you're buzzing to begin character creation, I am using a 32-point build so the PC power will equal the encounters.  I will send you the other campaign material later.
~MX


----------



## kyrcant (Aug 27, 2004)

*looking for gamers in Alexandria*

Hi,

  I just moved to the Alexandria area and I'm looking to either start or join a d20 game that would meet on weekends. If you know anyone or are interested yourself, email me!

thanks,
Dylan


----------

